# Post any trading tips or charts here!



## Joe Blow (28 May 2004)

Post trading tips, technical analysis, company information and announcements or charts on this board!

Enjoy! 

 ;D


----------



## Jett_Star (5 June 2004)

Someone please add something.  I am just getting into this whole day trading business and am keenly aware of how little I know.


----------



## madmacs (19 June 2004)

Test post only


Hmmm Cool

Just testing a chart and your HTML tags&lt;img src=http://members.ozemail.com.au/~jrfield/index/csl1706b.png&gt;








best of luck with the site
will check back later
cheers
john


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 August 2018)

peter2 said:


> _Tip for newbie's_. If you think that trading profitably is practically impossible, then you're going to be right. It's impossible to become a profitable trader *unless we work through all the issues that hold us back*.



The issue all have to deal with is that the market collectively forces the participant to react. The traders that react financially the best as in profit greater than loss (like any business), win. Not the place for people who don't like to be told what to do. Now, how will I react to the next prompt.


----------

